# Uber hiring more drivers hurts Uber



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Everyone knows that more drivers on the road hurts us all. Less money to made by all.

But in reality Uber is hurting themselves when they oversaturate a market.

Uber goes on an advertising blitz, and hires on hundreds of new drivers. Net result?

Less rides for everyone.

More and more veteran drivers get sick of this and quit, or at least want to in any way to quit.

New drivers get disillusioned and quit.

So, what has the hiring spree done? less drivers? who's left?

Only the desperate ones that need any money they can get. Makes for a very disgruntled group of drivers.

Or the ones, who really don't give a rip.... and keep on driving anyway.

Your best bet Uber is to Keep the good drivers you have. 

The goal is not to have a driver at EVERY corner, let people wait.

think of ways to keep the good drivers you already have.

It's on YOU.... UBER.... and your little sister Lyft. 

What you gonna do?


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Veteran drivers:
- Call and cancel
- Surge only
- Long haul fix rate
- complain about rates
- downrate non tippers

shall I go on...

Seriously tell me IF YOU WERE UBER what gets better with driver experience.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberlyfting123 said:


> Everyone knows that more drivers on the road hurts us all. Less money to made by all.


The total number of active livery, limo and taxi drivers in the U.S. in 2010 was around 70,000.
The total number of active livery, limo and taxi drivers in the U.S. in 2017 is around 500,000.
You do the math. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

So many factors here in play. The biggest thing being, Uber does not want anything to do with actually employing drivers, the benefits and matching FICA alone would ruin the business model, not to mention paying for or subsidizing cars/fuel. Not that Taxi companies are any better for the driver or PAX.

No one saw this coming. It's a phenomenon. It was never meant to provide permanent employment. So people *****ing about changing pay due to market conditions does not merit a lot of sympathy from your average Joe. Most of us like to drive our own vehicles and work 40 hours a week.That was my past life anyway.

Uber and the like are just cheap enough to where millions of people can actually commute in large markets for about the same price as owning a vehicle, but keep in mind your trip is being subsidized by Saudi and VC money to the tune of a few billion dollars a year and the free ride is almost over.

Uber and the like will probably survive long term but in the end the rates will end up being about the same as a traditional taxi, so all of this BS was really for nothing but executive bonuses and stop gap gig work for the underemployed.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The total number of active livery, limo and taxi drivers in the U.S. in 2010 was around 70,000.
> The total number of active livery, limo and taxi drivers in the U.S. in 2017 is around 500,000.
> You do the math. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out.


That's not true..

uber HAS WAY more business than the taxis ever had, they are serving places that just flat out never had cab service...

There are taxi fares i get, i like to refer to them as "uber rejects", that being said about 2-3 times a day i get someone getting a cab, who would normally take uber, and there is NO POSSIBLE way that they could afford a taxi on a regular basis..

My last one was taking a bartender (At Chilis, so nowhere special) on a $50 cab ride home from work. Because his cell phone was in a bag of rice.

Would he have taken that $50 cab ride in the days before uber?

Once a week?
(doubtful)

Twice a week?
(that's $100 a week)

5 times a week?
(you'd have to be on crack)

Once in a blue moon?
Maybe...

Well he took uber about 5 times a week either to or from work, for a WEEKLY total of about $70


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

This is true but it is better for everyone else though!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's not true..
> 
> uber HAS WAY more business than the taxis ever had, they are serving places that just flat out never had cab service...


I think you completely missed my point. You do know that rideshare drivers fall under the livery category in most states? And you are correct about the serving of areas and customers that had no prior service. Many seasoned cab drivers always know what areas of town to stay away from.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> there is NO POSSIBLE way that they could afford a taxi on a regular basis..


Sh*t, if they can afford a $300/day opioid habit than they can afford a cab. Public transportation, hitchhike, walk or ride a bike if you're broke.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sh*t, if they can afford a $300/day opioid habit than they can afford a cab. Public transportation, hitchhike, walk or ride a bike if you're broke.


Instead they get a $10 uber ride that translates into a $30 cab ride...


----------

